# Super fatting liquid soap



## KimT2au (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi all,  I am afraid this question shows my ignorance and lack of experience, but... is it possible to superfat a liquid soap?  I thought the superfat were the oils that hadn't been turned to soap and therefore added a moisturising effect.  I also thought that oils in liquid soap that had not been saponified separated out during sequestering.  Does this mean that if you superfat a liquid soap it won't be clear and also you will need to shake the bottle each time you use it?


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 20, 2018)

You can superfat with a fat that's been modified to be water soluble. Turkey red oil (water soluble castor oil) is an example.

Or you can add polysorbate 80 along with regular fat. If you add sufficient polysorbate, the fat will mix into the soap and form a stable product. It may or may not be clear. I don't think polysorbates are considered "natural" if that's an issue for you. 

Otherwise, yes, too much superfat will separate out and float on your soap. If left alone long enough, the soap under the superfat layer might be crystal clear. But if you then shake everything up, the mixture will be cloudy.


----------



## KimT2au (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks DeAnna.


----------

